# Over load or no?



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a a twenty gallon (20 gal) split tank. One side has a single male Betta (1 male Betta) and the other side has three female Bettas (3 female Bettas).
I was wondering if I could get
-Another female Betta (1 female Betta)
-One or two cory's (1-2 cory's)
-A African dwarf frog (1 ADF)
-A Apple Snail (one apple snail)
-Some live plants (don't know if that would add to the bio-load or not)

The frog would be with my females along with one Cory (1 frog 1 cory)

The snail would be with the male along with the other Cory if I could get two.




Would I be over loading the tank to much? If I am which would you recommend I get and what should I forget about?



Note: I might be removing one female Betta because she is being very aggressive.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

LittleBeta said:


> I have a a twenty gallon (20 gal) split tank. One side has a single male Betta (1 male Betta) and the other side has three female Bettas (3 female Bettas).
> I was wondering if I could get
> 
> -Another female Betta (1 female Betta)
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## LittleBeta (Feb 21, 2012)

1. All right! I've herd that you only need four at the minimum for a good tank :\

2. I'm not sure what type of Cory's really what ever type Petco/PetSmart has XD

3. Would it be better to put it/them with my male then? So they/it wouldn't have to compeat to much for food?

4. I was thinking of getting a apple snail because I'm planing on breeding my male and one of my females some time during summer and I've herd there good to have (I'd move it to the other tank during that time)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would suggest having 4-5 females (more is better) on one side with 4-5 cories, and the male betta on the other side with 2 ADFs. Of course, do heaps of research on ADFs first, because as Mo has pointed out, they don't have the same care requirements as fish. 

I would skip out on the apple snail altogether. Messy, quite boring, and they have creepy...erm...man parts.

Make sure you find out what sort of cory you have. It is important to have all the same species. 

I strongly suggest doing a heck of a lot of research before attempting breeding. I also wouldn't breed petshop bettas - you'll be creating "mutt" bettas and they will be harder to rehome, plus you won't be adding anything positive to the species in terms of genetics. Casual breeding with bettas I would not advise.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

If you want a snail, get something like a nerite or a pond snail. They are a lot smaller and have a small bio-load compared to apple snails. Silverfang knows a lot about snails, ask her!


----------

